# Home made Rod.



## HogWild (Jun 9, 2018)

Who here has made their own Rod. I'm not completely happy with store baughts [-X and thinking about building my own :roll: . Maybe I can come closer to what I want and like =D> :lol:.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2018)

TinBoats member onthewater102 made me a custom rod to my specs and it is awesome. The fit and finish was perfect. Reach out to him if you have any questions or want advice. 

Jim


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Jim - I take it that skips jigs along well?

OP PM Sent


----------



## captain belly (Sep 25, 2018)

HogWild said:


> Who here has made their own Rod. I'm not completely happy with store baughts [-X and thinking about building my own :roll: . Maybe I can come closer to what I want and like =D> :lol:.




Used to build rods. Pretty easy to do really. Just takes some time. I bought a turning motor eventually so I didn't have to sit for hours and turn by hand. I recommend buying one. I also made a simple rod building desk out of scrap lumber. One thing is for sure..... you don't save money doing it yourself, but you get what you want. I used to buy my supplies from Cabelas Tackle Craft magazine and Mudhole.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 18, 2018)

and this is what you can get for a finished product when you do your own building:

Revo SX Gen 2...No Line, No Rod... 9.0oz







Full ready-to-go setup. Custom med power fast action 6'8" rod, Piscifun Phantom ultralight full-size casting reel, oh and line... 9.4oz


----------



## CRS (Aug 10, 2020)

I build all of my own rods, started a few years ago. I enjoy making the rods all most as much as using them. Take your time do not skimp on materials and you will produce the best rod you have ever used. I am now starting the process of decorative thread work, no results yet I'm just in the experimental/ learning time. 
There are many books and internet sources of how to available. MUD HOLE has live seminars they produce regularly.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 10, 2020)

CRS said:


> I build all of my own rods, started a few years ago. I enjoy making the rods all most as much as using them. Take your time do not skimp on materials and you will produce the best rod you have ever used. I am now starting the process of decorative thread work, no results yet I'm just in the experimental/ learning time.
> There are many books and internet sources of how to available. MUD HOLE has live seminars they produce regularly.




Way back when (like in the '80's) I used an old edition of this for custom wraps. I thought it was a pretty good reference. 

And, while I no longer build any rods, I agree that it was enjoyable and rewarding.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 12, 2020)

I had a bear of a time hunting down that same book at a reasonable price - it's still the bible for wrapping as far as I'm aware.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 26, 2020)

onthewater102 said:


> I had a bear of a time hunting down that same book at a reasonable price - it's still the bible for wrapping as far as I'm aware.



I sold my copy at a garage sale about 11 years ago. I wish I had kept it. There were some really artistic wraps.


----------



## Alex from GA (Jan 11, 2021)

I realize this thread is a couple of years old but I just joined the forum. I started building rods again, 5 years ago, after a 55 year hiatus. I needed a rod for river fishing for bass and tried several store bought ones that weren't what I wanted.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a very old Garcia Conolon 10' fiberglass rod that I use for surf fishing. The tip came unsoldered and a couple of the guides were bent. So I decided I would replace all the guides. 

My old friend Author Itus didn't help much and I sure would not showcase it. Good thing the fish don't care what it looks like. Haha


----------

